# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Φόβος , άγχος διατάραξη ύπνου , υπό στρατιωτική θητεία ?

## Petran1980

Καλημέρα και απο εμένα,

Θα με θυμάστε απο ένα άλλο θέμα που είχα ανοίξει για γονέα που έψαχνα να βρώ άκρη με κλινική, τελικά παρότι κάναμε οτι καλύτερο το χάσαμε το άτομο..

Είμαι στρατιώτης πλέον γιατί μέσα σε όλη αυτήν την αναμπουμπούλα, με κάλεσε και ο στρατός και ΕΠΡΕΠΕ , να πάω προσοχή ,δεν έχω αναβολή δεν μπορώ να πάρω αναβολή γιατί έχω κάποιες κυρώσεις.

Πλέον σήμερα κλείνω 3 μήνες στον στρατό μένουν άλλοι 6.

Απολύομαι στης 24 Ιουλίου 2012.

Προς στιγμή έχω έρθει με κατ'εξαίρεση κοντά στο σπίτι μου.

Η υπηρεσία πάει σχετικά καλά ,τα άτομα είναι σχετικά καλά.Αλλα ξέρω οτι θα μπορούσε να μου πάει συγκεκριμένα εμένα πολύ πολύ πολύ καλύτερα εάν ήμουν κάπου αλλού. (Π.Χ : Άσσυρο, Πολεμικό Μουσείο, Εκκλησία κτλ.) δεν έχω βύσμα είμαι εδώ.
Έχω θέματα σοβαρά τα οποία τα έχω παρουσιάσει με χαρτιά αλλά τίποτα.

Έχω τρομερό άγχος είμαι πολύ αγχώδες άτομο,απο Β' Γυμνασίου περίπου είχα Ονυχοφαγία,τώρα το αντιμετωπίζω πολύ αργά . Προκάλεσα ζημιά στην καρδιά απο το άγχος μου,πλέον πιέζομαι αρκετά εδώ μέσα. Παρότι είναι καλά,ενώ ξέρουν την κατάσταση μου και μπορούν να κάνουν εάν θέλουν κάτι,δεν κάνουν.

Κάθε βράδυ που κοιμάμαι , ξεχνιέμαι ελάχιστα αλλά και πάλι δεν κοιμάμαι καμιά φορά απο το άγχος και απο τα προβλήματα που έχω έξω.Τα οποία πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσω σοβαρά,έχω και το άγχος για την εξεταστική μου οπότε η λέξη άγχος με κυριεύει αρκετά.
Πολλές φορές έχω σφήξιμο στην καρδιά απο οτι συμβαίνει και οτι γίνεται.

Δεν θέλω να πάω στο 424 γιατί θα μου δώσουν αναβολή μόλις παρουσιάσω τα χαρτιά απο τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω έξω.Προσωπικά δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάτι χω΄ρια το άγχος και ίσως λίγο κατάθλιψη .Απλά εάν αναφέρω τα πράγματα με οικογένεια κτλ. θα μου δώσουν αναβολή ,αλλά δεν θέλω γιατί πρέπει να τελείωσω τώρα.

Η λέξη πρέπει είναι στοιχειώδεις.Αλλά πρέπει.

Σκέφτομαι να πάω σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγιεινής , η δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο... 

Έχω φτάσει στο ΑΜΗΝ .

----------


## Petran1980

και μόλις με είπαν οτι και σήμερα θα μείνω πάλι μέσα και ίσως βγώ αύριο .... !!! 

Δηλαδή που και να μην τους έλεγα οτι πρέπει να βγαίνω έξω,και να τους έδειχνα τα χαρτιά ...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

η διαταραξη υπνου ή απλα αϋπνια απ'το αγχος νομιζω δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο. οταν ημουν εγω φανταρος ενα παλικαρακι εφυγε με δηλητηριαση ή σκωληκοειδιτιδα απ'το σκατα φαγητο που μας διναν. και θυμαμαι καναν δεκα ωρες να τον μεταφερουν στο κοντινοτερο νοσοκομειο, γιατι δεν ειχαν ετοιμο ασθενοφορο στο στρατοπεδο.

----------


## Karisha

Υπομονη ρε συ...

Κατ'αρχας φιλε,εισαι ηρωας :)
Να σου πω,δε θελω να σε προσβαλω,αλλη μηπως δεν το εχεις ψαξει καλα? Ξερω οτι με χαρτια απο ψυχολογο δεν σου λενε με τιποτα "οχι"... Ισως κανω λαθος βεβαια,γυναικα ειμαι,που να ξερω. Αναβολη δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις,απλα να τυχεις ειδικης μεταχειρισης. Να βγαινεις πιο συχνα εξω και τετοια..

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις ολα τα χαρτια που χρειαζεσαι?

----------


## Petran1980

Ναι,απλά με μπλοκάρουν εμένα μέχρι και υγεία ζημιά έχω κάνει πίεση όλη την ώρα μυωκαρδία έχω βγάλει (υπερτροφία)

Όσο για το άλλο,αναβολή μπορεί να πάρει ο οποιοσδήποτε εγώ δεν πρέπει να πάρω,πρέπει να τελειώσω το στρατιωτικό όπως είμαι τώρα.

Τώρα αν πάω σε ψυχολόγο - ψυχίατρο κτλ. αυτοί διψάνε για άτομα σαν εμένα μας βγάζουν κατευθίαν Ι5 η αναβολή αμέσως.
Δεν μπορώ να πάω απλά και να πω να βγαίνω πιο συχνά.
Γιατί θα μου το γυρίσουν μπουμερανκ... :mad:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

αστο πηγαινε για Ι5 ρε φιλαρακι να γλυτωσεις μια και καλη, δε κερδιζεις τπτ με το να καθεσαι να σαπιζεις εκει μεσα.

----------


## Petran1980

Το σκέφτομαι το Ι5 απαλλαγή απο τον στρατιωτικό θεσμό . (Χώρια οτι είναι και ενάντια στην ιδεολογία μου) .Απλά έχω κάποια ζητήματα έξω που πρέπει να καθήσω να βοηθήσω και αναβολή δεν μπορώ να πάρω γιατί πολύ απλά πρέπει να έχω εκπληρώσει την στρατιωτική μου θητεία.

Απο την άλλη όμως έχω και την υγεία μου ειδικά ψυχολογικά δεν στέκω καθόλου καλά,το 424 το φοβάμαι όσο δεν πάει . Γιατί εκει πέρα έχασα και τον άνθρωπο μου ,και όλα τα συναφί ... 

Δηλαδή το Ι5 άρχισα να το σκέφτομαι αλλά μετά θέλω να μπω Λιμενικό αν τα καταφέρω ,για αυτό μετράει εκεί ... (Βύσμα δεν έχω,μακάρι να είχα!)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

στη σαλονικα δεν εχω ιδεα τι κανουν, εγω παντως ετρεχα λαμια, 401 και 414 στη πεντελη πανω συνεχεια μεχρι να καταφερω τα κωλοχαρτα. μια βδομαδα ταλαιπωρια δεν ειχα κλεισει ματι, σερνομουν μεστις κλινικες με τους αλλους τρελους και τους αρρωστους. και στο τελος δεν ειχα με τι να γυρισω κι ολας σπιτι μου απ'το στρατοπεδο, γαμησε τα σου φερονται σαν σκουπιδι.

----------


## Petran1980

Μολις εμαθα οτι τελικα δεν μπορω Ι5 αναβολη θα εχω καποιες κυρωσεις που υπαρχουν.

Οποτε πρεπει να ειμαι μεσα,αλλα δεν μπορω σημερα εμαθα οτι μπορει να μεινω και αλλη μερα μεσα και χαζευω... αυτα τα καγκελα !

----------


## panamar

τι κυρωσεις?

----------


## Petran1980

Θα πρεπει να πληρωσω ενα μεγαλο ποσο , ως αναδρομικα για μια συνταξη, και εαν το κανω οντως,μετα θα κοπει κιολας.

Οποτε πρεπει να μεινω. 6 μηνες.

----------


## panamar

κατι σαν εξαγορα θητειας δηλαδη αααα.να σε ρωτησω δεν υπαρχει κανεις στην μοναδα που να μπορει να σε κατευθυνει για να μην χρειαστει να περασεις το 424?

----------


## Petran1980

Οχι,δεν ειναι εξαγορα θητειας.

Αν μπορουσα θα την ειχα αγορασει ηδη .Πρεπει να εισαι 35 για να την αγορασεις την θητεια προς 890 ευρω τον μηνα.

Εμενα θα εχει καποιες κυρωσεις απο καποια συνταξη που θα παιρνω σε λιγο καιρο,και εαν θα βγω τωρα απο τον στρατο και παρω το Ι5 θα κοπει αυτη και θα εχω θεμα παλι.

Οσο για το να με κατευθυνει καποιος,ολοι εδω μεσα μου λενε, οτι θα περασει και να καθισω εδω κτλ. μεχρι και μου συναγονιζονται τα δικα μου προβληματα με αλλους στρατιωτες ,ενω ο Διοικητης ειχε πει οτι ειμαι οτι χειρροτερο εχει δει αυτα τα χρονια απο αποψη προβληματων στην εξω ζωη,ειπε οτι θα βοηθησει ...αλλα δεν μυριζομαι και πολυ χειρα βοηθειας ακομα.

Ευτηχως θα παρω την Τριτη που μας ερχετε μια αδεια 10ημερη τουλαχιστον να δωσω και τα μαθηματα της σχολης μου ... που ακουστε για να γελασετε,με λεγανε να καθησω να διαβαζω μεσα και να παω να δωσω,η αλλιως θα μου χρεωσουν την κανονικη μου (πραγμα που δενγινεται γιατι ειναι ειδικη αδεια) . Οτι να'ναι ,δεν ξερω τι παιζει αλλο να κανω.

----------


## panamar

πιστευουν οτι ετσι σε βοηθανε συγκρινοντας εσενα με αλλους.μην απελπιζεσαι εχεις ανοιχτα πολλα μετωπα οπως καταλαβαινω αλλα και οι 6 μηνες περνανε νερο.

----------


## Petran1980

Ναι,ίσως έτσι νιωθουν καλυτερα ,ξερω εγω ???
Δεν με βοηθανε ομως καθολου.

Τι ανοιχτα μετωπα ? Δηλαδη ?

----------


## panamar

σχολη,πραγματα που σε περιμενουν στο σπιτι,την θητεια σου κ.α

----------


## Petran1980

Εχω ολα αυτα και δν μπορω να κανω κατι , σημερα πλακωσα τα τηλεφωνα αλλα απο πουθενα απαντηση.

Μπας και βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου ,αλλα τιποτα απο πουθενα.

Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω εχω φτασει στο ΑΜΗΝ

----------


## panamar

τα τηλεφωνα για να επικοινωνησεις?ή για βοηθεια?

----------


## Petran1980

τι τηλέφωνα ?

Δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια πράγματα.

Χώρια οτι , πολύ απλά εάν μου πουν να παω στο 424 μόλις πω τα προβλήματα μου θα με στείλουν αναβολή ενώ δεν πρέπει.

176 μέρες ακόμα ! Κόλαση μου φαίνονται.

----------


## elis

φιλε μου υπομονη ολοι περνανε δυσκολα στο στρατο κ ο στρατοσ αυτο σου μαθαινει να αντιμετωπιζεισ τα προβληματα αφου ειναι τοσα πολλα που αναγκαζεσαι να αλλαξεισ το σκεπτικο σου για να ανταπεξελεθεισ αλλα αμα τα αλλαξεισ θα σου κανει καλο για μια ζωη μετα οποτε υπομονη εγω στο εξαμηνο συνηθησα κ προσαρμοστηκα πληρωσ εισαι σε καλη μοναδα δε σε συμφερει να φυγεισ για κανενα λογο σκεψου να ειχεσ ολα αυτα που εχεισ κ να ησουν κ σε ****** μοναδα εκει τι θα κανεσ;πρεπει να μαθεισ να τα ξεχνασ τα προβληματα οπου εισαι για οσο εισαι εκει σκεφτεσαι τα του στρατου μολισ βγεισ σκεφτεσαι τα αλλα ετσι παει αλλιωσ τρελαθηκεσ δεν υπαρχει λυση εγω ετσι εκανα κ μου βγηκε σε καλο θελει λιγο προσπαθεια αλλα γινεται

----------


## Petran1980

Εχω νεότερα.

ΟΙ μέρες δεν περνάνε παρότι πήρα 10 ημερη άδεια, ο διοικητής μου τα έχωσε χωρις λόγο

Τελικά βύσμα μετάθεση δεν υπαρχει απο πουθενα οταν λεμε τιποτα ,τιποτα.

Πηγα εξω σε ψυχολογο που μου τον συστησαν, με εκανε 1,5 ωρα εξεταση,με εστειλε ψυχιατρο
αλλη 1,5 ωρα εξεταση

και μου εδωσε

Xanax και Seroxat καθημερινη αγωγη.

Μιλησα με τους δικους μου και αρχισαν τις φωνες οτι πηγα σε βλακες κτλ ,και μου ζητανε να παω
στο 424 να με δει ψυχολογος εκει,αλλα εκει ξερω οτι ειναι ψυχιατροι

Μπορει να παθω μεγαλυτερη ζημια ... !!!

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν τα βγαζω περα.

----------


## elis

ξεχασα να σου πω φιλε οτι εγω μεσα στο στρατο επαιρνα την αγωγη μου κανονικα χωρισ να αναφερω σε κανεναν τιποτα κ πηγαν ολα καλα λιγο αγχοσ ειχα μονο με στειλαν σε ψυχιατρο του ειπα να με βγαλει Ι2 λογω αγχουσ κι ολα καλα μη στεναχωριεσαι ολα καλα θα πανε απο οτι σε βλεπω βραζεισ στο ζουμι σου κι εγω ετσι εβραζα αλλα τα καταφερα κ πηγα ενα χρονο μολισ τα ξεπερασεισ αυτα θα εχεισ παρει μαθηματα για ολοκληρη ζωη!!!!

----------


## Petran1980

Μαθήματα δεν φοβάμαι να πάρω,έτσι πρέπει σε αυτήν την ζωή.

Ναι,οι δικοί μου ενώ με πίεζαν να πάω να μιλήσω σε ψυχολόγο, βρήκα γνωστό στα ξαφνικά όταν έμαθαν οτι πήγα και ψυχίατρο και χρειάστηκα αγωγή τα έχασαν και τώρα με λένε να πάω στο 424,που στην αρχή με έλεγαν να το αποφύγω γιατί θα μου δίναν σίγουρα αναβολή.

Αύριο το πρωί θα πάω στο 424 να δούμε.

Εχθές το βράδυ δεν άντεξα μέσα στην μονάδα με έπιασε αμόκ και ο διοικητής απο το σπίτ του έδωσε εντολή να φύγω απο το στρατόπεδο και να γυρίσω Δευτέρα πρωί ώστε να με στείλει 424 με παραπεμτηικό.(Τον φοβάμαι αυτόν τον άνθρωπο ,και του το είπα και στο τηλ. "Σας φοβάμαι " μου λεει "δεν δαγκώνω" ,και το έκλεισε).

Παρόλα αυτά,εχθές για 1η φορά στην ζωή μου είδα εφιάλτη , δεν ξέρω εάν φταίει το Xanax, το Seraxat δεν το πήρα, το Xanax Πήρα μόνο και στης 4 το πρωί ξύπνησα με ιδρώτα και να τρέμω και πήγα και κοιμήθηκα σε άλλο όροφο.

Τι να πώ ?!

Αβέβαιη είναι αυτή η ζωή,να δούμε αύριο τι θα με πεί ο ψυχολόγος-ψυχίατρος.Θα με βγάλει κάποιο γιώτα σίγουρα να δώ τι όμως,αφου θα τον πω να μην με βγάλει αναβολή. :(

----------


## elis

μαλακια εγινε νομιζω αλλα σωνεται αμα πασ κ το παιξεισ ανετοσ κ κουλ κ πεισ οτι εχεισ αγχοσ θα σου πει να σ δωσει χαπια κ θα τουσ πεισ οχι αλλα εσυ θα παιρνεισ την αγωγη σου κανονικα μην του πεισ οτι σε παρακολουθει κανενασ εξω δεν τη γλυτωνεισ την αναβολη

----------


## Petran1980

Ναι,αλλά δεν μπορώ ρισκάρω συνέχεια να παίζω κορόνα γράματα την υπερ-τροφία που ΕΙΧΑ,στην καρδιά,και με είπε ο καρδιολόγος να μην αγχώνομαι γιατί μπορεί να επανέλθει.

Εγώ θα πάω σε ψυχολόγο αύριο να τα πω όλα για όλα,και ότι γίνει. 

Το κομμάτι του εξωτερικού γιατρού η οικογένεια μου με είπε να το αναφέρω,γιατί ήρθαμε σε σύγκρουση.

Θα πω , οτι δεν μπορώ να πάρω κιόλας αναβολή γιατί υπάρχουν κάπιοι λόγοι ,μήπως με βγάλει κάποιο Ι , και σημείωση τίποτα πάνω στο χαρτί και πάνε καλύτερα.

Γιατι ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω 24 Ιουλίου είναι μακριά,και εγώ φοβάμαι αρκετά... :(

----------


## Petran1980

Καλη μου τυχη επιστρεφω στην μοναδα,σημερα και παω στο 424.Να δουμε τι θα γινει ο θεος βοηθος και μαζι μου στον γολγοθα.

----------


## Petran1980

Μέρες είχα να μπώ.

Πήγα στο 424, ζήτησαν να ξαναπάω την Πέμπτη με την οριστική μου απόφαση εάν θέλω αναβολή ή όχι , ή εαν θελήσω να παλέψω λίγο ακόμα.Προσωπικά παρότι έχω τα θέματα μου και ενώ μου είπε και η 2η ψυχίατρος που με είδε (γιατί ο 1ος μόνο αναβολή ήθελε να δώσει) . Μου είπε οτι έχω πάρα πολλά καρπούζια κάτω απο τις μασχάλες μου και λογικό είναι να είμαι έτσι. 

Μου είπε να καταλήξω εάν είναι να πάρω αναβολή , ή να με κρατήσει λίγο μέσα να με παρακολουθήσει για να δεί τι και πως και να με βοήθησει,πολύ καλή γυναίκα ( η 1η ματιά )

Προς στιγμή έχω δώσει τα μαθήματα μου (μου μένει 1 ακόμα), τα φάρμακα που μου έγραψε ο γιατρός δεν τα παίρνω,γιατί εάν κάνω την Πέμπτη που μας έρχετε εισαγωγή φοβάμαι μήπως μου δώσουν τίποτα και πάθουμε καμία βλακεία , επειδή θα έπαιρνα τα άλλα,οπότε πάω την Πέμπτη και βλεπω.

Το πιο λογικό είναι να μείνω μέσα την Πέμπτη - Παρασκευή - Σάββατο - Κυριακή - Δευτέρα και ίσως βγώ Τρίτη , λόγω 3η μέρου. Σίγουρα θα μου δώσουν αναρρωτική άδεια και μετά θα γυρίσω στην μονάδα μου.

Οπότε θα μπω,να δώ μήπως με βοηθήσουν τα φάρμακα,και έτσι τα καταφέρω να κάνω λίγο καιρό ακόμα.

(24 Ιουλίου είναι σχετικά έως κάπως μακριά,στην σκέψη και μόνο τρομάζω,απλά Ιούλιο έχω κάποιες άδειες,αιμοδοτικές κτλ, και Ιούνιο έχω εξεταστική όποτε θα πρέπει πάλι να με βγάλουν όσο να'ναι.)

Ακόμα όλα υπο-σκέψη μου είναι...

----------


## Petran1980

(Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει στον εαυτό μου το εξής :

* Έχω χάσει την όρεξη μου για έξω, τελείως όμως, αλλά να δραστηροποιούμε εντός σπιτιού.
* Όρεξη απο παρέες κτλ. έχω χαθεί ΠΛΗΡΩΣ <Ενώ ήμουν ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ Κοινωνικό άτομο με πολλές παρεές >
* Μελαγχολώ πιο εύκολα και συγκινούμε.
* Αυτοκτονίες κτλ. δεν σκέφτομαι ,ούτε να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου ,απλά ίσως κάνω με όλα τα υπόλοιπα.
* Επίσης έχω ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ,αίσθηση χρόνου δηλαδή , η μέρα μου φαίνετε αιώνας γιατί μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμα και τα λεπτά.
* Πλην των θεμάτων που είπα.

Απο Δευτέρα θα κλείσω και ραντεβού πάλι στην ψυχολόγο μου ,αλλά μοιράζομαι και με εσάς τον πόνο μου, να μου πείτε και εσείς γνώμες κτλ. "ίσως" το κάνω για να παίρνω και θάρρος απο το να διαβάζω διάφορα.

----------


## Petran1980

Sas stelnw apo to kinhto me sinxwreite den exei ellhnika.

Telika gyrisa apo tin foithtikh mou adeia,irtha kai mpika eisagwgh sthn psuxiatriki toy 424.

Apo edw sas stelnw minima, kalh trith sto oti kai an ginej sigohra mexri trith mesa.

----------


## void

> Sas stelnw apo to kinhto me sinxwreite den exei ellhnika.
> 
> Telika gyrisa apo tin foithtikh mou adeia,irtha kai mpika eisagwgh sthn psuxiatriki toy 424.
> 
> Apo edw sas stelnw minima, kalh trith sto oti kai an ginej sigohra mexri trith mesa.


Πετράν κάνε ό,τι ακλύτερο μπορείς προκειμένου να είσαι υγιής ψυχικά...
Μη ζορίζεις τον εαυτό σου προκειμένου να μη βγεις Ι5...και τι έγινε δλδ?
εγώ έχω γνωστό που έπαθε ψυχωτικό επεισόδιο στο στρατό ενώ δεν του είχε εμαφνιστεί κάτι μέχρι τότε, πήρε την αναβολή του, έγινε καλά κάποιο διάστημα και μετά το συνέχισε πιο χαλαρός χωρίς επιπλοκές...
πάρε το χρόνο σου, μη ζορίζεσαι τόσο πολύ.

----------


## Petran1980

Synexizw apo edw mesa.

Den mporw na parw anavolh giati poli apla den ginete epeidh exw kapoiaia pragmatata prepei na meinei na teleiwsw edw mesa me ton strato. alliws eixa parei anavolh gia plaka

Shmera eimai akoma mesa sto 424. Den ginete diaforetika kalh trith twra.

----------


## Petran1980

Pw den pernane oi wres , ante na erthei i trith tha aitithw na parw eksitiroo, giati twra sta ksafnika me zitari kai h sxolh mou pisw na parastw thn tetarth pempyh paraskeuh, opote na dw pws zitas na pareis eksitirio... enw kanonika itan na se kratisoun

Ante na dw twra ola mplextikan...

Shmera aurio kai deytera h trith konta einai...

----------


## Lef

ε φιλε εγω απολυθηκα πριν απο 23 μερες. κατα την αποψη μου καλυτερα μη παρεις αναβολη γιατι θα πανε χαμενοι οι 3 μηνες και επισης παλι θα χρειαστει τοτε να το παλεψεις. 
υπαρχουν τηλεφωνα για ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη, ψαξε στο google ( Στρατός : 800.114.5551 ) . ξερω και εγω ατομα που δεν αντεχαν την πιεση στο στρατο που κλαιγανε και που σκεφτοντουσαν την αναβολη. ολοι και ειδικα οι ευαισθητοι ανθρωποι περνανε ενα λουκι στο στρατο ειδικα οταν πας σε μια νεα μοναδα. οσο παλιωνεις ομως τοσο λιγοτερο θα ενοχλεισαι και ειδικα αν μπουν και νεοι τοτε θα ασχολουνται ακομα λιγοτερο με σενα. υπομονη φιλε , περναει ο καιρος! θα βγεις πιο δυνατος και περηφανος για τον εαυτο σου στο τελος θα το δεις. και μη παιρνεις προσωπικα τον καθε ***** λοχαγο ή καραβανεα. υπομονη!

----------


## Petran1980

Lef den se kserw edwses omws mia othisi parapanw mexri twra akoyga to pare anavolh pare anavolh kai elega ozi paroti eklaiga kai prospathousa na anteksw.

Pisteyw oti tha ta kataferw ,shmasia exei oti twra prepei na vgw apo to 424. Giati prepei na paw sthn sxolh sta ksafnika me zitane kai ekei, gia na kanw kapia dhlwsh giati allakse o nomos..

----------


## Petran1980

Ayrio to prwi tha zitisw eksitirio ap edw. 

Den mporw allo.

----------


## elis

εγω σου πα φιλε να μην μπλεξεισ με αυτα τωρα χωρισ να ξερω εκτιμηση κανω δε θα ξαναγυρισεισ σε μοναδα ευκολα ασε που με το παραμικρο θα σε στειλουν πισω

----------


## Petran1980

10 ήμερη ΆΔΕΙΑ, μέχρι την επόμενη Παρασκευή και επανεξέταση. 

Τα πράγματα δείχνουν κάπως καλύτερα,νιώθω πιο δυνατός λίγο , παρότι ταρακουνήθηκα εκεί μέσα, μόνος μου.

Χώρισα και με την κοπέλα μου σήμερα,ελπίζω να αλλάξει αυτό όμως.Αλλά εντάξει ...

Τα πράγματα συνεχίζουν και βαδίζουν.

----------


## KoitaStaMatiaMou

Πετραν δεν μπορω να καταλαβω βρε αδερφε γιατι δεν το εψαξες πιο πριν για μια αναβολη, επισης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το κολλημα σου ωστε μην τυχον και σε στειλουν σπιτι σου με αναβολη
Τις προαλλες, πριν μερικες μερες περασα απο το 424 για αναβολη διαταραχης πανικου, πηρα τον 1 χρονο και περιμενω επιτροπη, δεν λεω, ειναι ψυχοφθορα διαδικασια γραφειοκρατιας... Αλλα μη βαζεις κανεναν στρατο πανω απο τον εαυτο σου. Κριμα που δεν διαβασα το συγκεκριμενο topic νωριτερα παντως, να κανονιζαμε να καπνιζαμε ενα τσιγαρο και να τα λεγαμε απο κοντα οταν περασα απο το στρατιωτικο νοσοκομειο
Απ οτι καταλαβαινω αυτη τη στιγμη διανυεις μια πολυ ασχημη εμπειρια, μιλα με τον εαυτο σου και δεξου οτι εχεις καποιο προβλημα το οποιο επιγει να διευθετηθει, και γαμησε τον στρατο, πραγματικα, προσωπικη μου αποψη, εισαι μια χαρα, απλα εχεις δεχθει υψηλη πιεση μη δεχομενος να φτασεις στο σημειο να παρεις αναβολη απο τον κολοστρατο... Ξεκολλα δικε μου, πραγματικα δεν αξιζει τιποτα, μονο εμεις

& σαφως εισαι καλυτερα, απλα εισαι αγχωμενος, εσενα σε χτυπαει αλλιως, εγω στην υπερτατη πιεση π.χ. αρχιζω να ξεχναω
Εισαι τσακαλι παντως, τεραστειο ψυχικο σθενος, την αγαπη μου

----------


## Petran1980

Grafw apo kinhto den exei ellhnika.

Se eyxaristw gia ta kala sou logia,mpa oloi eimaste to idio den eimai tipota to spoudaio.

Apla eytxe ligo prin mpw na xasw ton patera mou,kontepsa ma xasw tin zwhmou apo troxaio , provlima kai allo ygeias se allo atomo tis oikogeneias.Mesa sthn arxh eixa kapoious pou mou milousan asxima gia ton xamo tou patera mou.

Meta eixa kana 2 kriseis panikou.

Eimai zwntanos na kserete den exw kanei kamia vlakeia.

To xarti mou grafei agzwdeis diataraxes pros disprosarmostika epipeda?! Kati tetio.

Pros stigmh vadizoun ola,akoma zorizomai paroti exw adeia,agxwnome ksexnaw ponaw kai sigkinoume eksisou eukola ktl.

Tha diksei.

----------


## phoenix 23

Καλημερα παιδια!Πετραν σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και εγω σε λιγο θα αντιμετωπισω τον στρατο εχοντας και αλλα προβληματα κοινα με εσενα μαθηματα στην σχολη,κρισεις πανικου κ.α. 
Εχω να σου δωσω παντως πολλα μπραβο γιατι εκανες το βημα και πηγες παρα το προβληματα!!!Αυτο που εχω να σου προτινω ειναι να ακολουθησεις πιστα την συμβουλη καποιου γιατρου απλως βρες καποιον που να εμπιστευεσαι!! 
Χαραξτε μια γραμμη αντιμετωπισης μαζεψε τις δυναμεις σου και προσπαθησε να την τηρησεις!! 
Πιστευω οτι θα βρεις μια λυση να ανακουφιστεις και να περασει το υπολοιπο της θητειας σου εξαλλου το χοντρο ζορι το εφαγες.. 
Μεσα απο την καρδια μου φιλε μου εισαι αξιος επαινου που τα εχεις καταφερει ως εδω.. 

Υ.Σ. KoitaStaMatiaMou επειδη και εγω σε λιγο θα αντιμετωπισω την επιτροπη αναβολης μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου δωσεις μερικες λεπτομερειες σχετικα με την διαδικασια;;

----------


## KoitaStaMatiaMou

Φιλε δεν περασα ακομα απο την επιτροπη, εφοσον ειναι το τελευτεο σταδιο της διαδικασιας, σε καλουν μετα απο 2 βδομαδες με 1 μηνα max απο την στιγμη που ετοιμασεις τα χαρτια σου μεσω φρουραρχειου - 424. Δεν ξερω αν το εχεις κανει ακομα, αν οχι, στειλε μου ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα να σου πω πως ακριβως εχει το πραγμα, αλλιως, ψαξε σε αυτο το site -> omhroi.gr υπαρχει λεπτομερως η επεξηγηση της διαδικασιας

Παντως να ξερεις ολη η διαδικασια, απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος ειναι τυπικη, γραφειοκρατεια καθαρα, αρκει να εχεις καποιο χαρτι που να γνωματευει το προβλημα σου, προσφατο θα ελεγα

----------


## phoenix 23

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου. 
θα το ψαξω στο ιντερνετ και αν εχω αποριες θα σου στειλω inbox για να σε ρωτησω περισσοτερα.

----------


## Happythoughts

Αδερφέ είχα παρόμοιες τάσεις στη θητεία μου...έχω πάρει αναβολή κιόλας επειδή μάλωσα άσχημα με έναν αρχιλοχία. Θα σου πρότεινα να αντέξεις. Κάτσε εκεί που είσαι, τόσοι και τόσοι άντεξαν. Αν δεις κάποια στιγμή ότι δεν αντέχεις, πάνε μια επίσκεψη στο ΣΤΕΠ αλλά πες το και ξαναπες το ότι δεν θέλεις αναβολή στρατεύματος. Στο λέω, αν πάρεις αναβολή θα το μετανιώσεις. Τώρα, για Ι5 δεν ξέρω, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι μετράει πολύ να έχεις ολοκληρώσει τη θητεία σου κανονικά για την μετέπειτα ζωή σου. Δεν είναι μόνο το "δημόσιο" που λένε, γενικά όπου πεις ότι έχεις Ι5 η έχεις πάρει αναβολή σε κοιτούν με μισό μάτι. Υπομονή, αδερφέ.

----------


## creaw

ΟΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ :)

----------


## Petran1980

καλησπέρα παιδιά απο το σπίτι μου πλέον.

Σήμερα μετράω 124 μέρες ακόμα να απομένουν.

Τα προβλήματα στην έξω ζωή μένουν ίδια ίσως να χειρροτερεύουν λίγο.

Κατανόηση απο εκεί που είμαι άρχισε να αχνοφαίνετε στο βάθος.
Είμαι κάπως καλύτερα,αγχώνομαι λιγότερο,έχω και μια Stress-Ball.Άρχισα να διαβάζω και ένα κόμικ , το οποίο ξεχνιέμαι αρκετά.

Βοηθάω όσο μπορώ κατά εκεί με τις δυνάμεις μου,αλλά ελπίζω να υπάρχει και βοήθεια που μπορεί να γυρίσει.

Άδειες δεν μου έχει μείνει ουτε 1, και έχω μπροστά μου 124 μέρες,ελπίζω να περάσουν.

Σας ευχαριστώ,για το θάρρος που μου δείνετε και με τον τρόπο τον οποίο μου μιλάτε,απο οτι φαίνετε τα πράγματα προς στιγμή τα βγάζω πέρα με Ι1,ακόμα.Ι5 δεν πιστεύω να βγεί τελικά,και το θέμα αναβολή αρχίζω και το κοιτάω με εχθρικό ύφος... 

Αυτά τα λίγα απο εμένα,
οπως ειπαμε *"άλλοι και άλλοι έβγαλαν τον στρατό,και εγώ με τόσες σφαλιάρες δεν θα τον βγάλω ?"*

Θα μαθαίνετε νεότερα μου,εάν είστε απο Θεσσαλονίκη κάποιοςκαι θέλει να έρθει για βόλτα εκεί που είμαι, ας μου στείλει ΡΜ ,γιατί δέχονται εξωτερικά άτομα χωρίς πρόβλημα,κυρίως για όταν έχει καλό καιρό είναι πανέμορφα.
Δεν θα πω που είμαι για παν-ενδεχόμενο. :)

----------


## Petran1980

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, *77 μέρες ακόμα έμειναν ...*

Εγώ είμαι καλύτερα με βλέπει ο ψυχίατρος μου ,και μιλάμε δεν παίρνω φάρμακα,είμαι καλύτερα αρχίζω σιγά σιγά και βρίσκω τις παρέες μου παρότι ξανα χώρισα,μάλλον οριστικά μακάρι να αλλάξει κάτι γιατί καψουρεύτηκα. 

Κατά τα άλλα με ποιάνει καμιά φορά άγχος αλλά το ελέγχω της τάξεως γράφω κάτω αυτό που σκέφτομαι και βρίσκω πιθανές λύσεις..

Δεν μου μένει πολύ πιστεύω οτι θα αντέξω :) 

Αυτά προς στιγμή ,να προσέχετε ...

----------


## pratsdim

Καλημέρα Πέτρο!
Είσαι παληκάρι φίλε μου. 
Λίγη υπομονή χρειάζεται ακόμα.
Αντιμετώπισα παρόμοια προσωπικά προβλήματα κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας μου, αλλά, με τη βοήθεια του Θεού, το πάλεψα και κατάφερα να ολοκληρώσω τις στρατιωτικές μου υποχρεώσεις.
Να προσεύχεσαι καθημερινά και να ζητάς από την Παναγία μας να σού δίνει αντοχή, καρτερία και υπομονή, να μπορείς να υπομένεις τις δυσκολίες.
Όλα θα πάνε κατ'ευχήν.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Petran1980

το πέρασα και αυτό .

Το πρωί πάω να πάρω το απολυτήριο μου :) :) :) 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας... :) Να'στε καλά.

Πλεόν θα συνεχισω σε κεντρο ψυχικης υγειας!

----------

